# What lighting for TMC Signature 600?



## Aeropars (20 Mar 2014)

Hi all,

After some deliberation I've decided on a 60cm rather than an 80 CM. I've mocked up a cardboard cutout of both sizes in my new house and thing the smaller option fits better with the room.

So I need some advice on some low cost lighting for the TMC.

I want it to look modern and give me low'ish light levels. I'll be growing a bit of everything (undecided as yet) with CO2 injection but unlikely I'll go for massivee amounts of stems.

I cannot have a ceiling mounted unit so it has to fit on the tank. Ideally LED but as I'm only paying £300 for the tank, I dont want to spend another £300 on lighting. 

All help appreciated.


----------



## JenCliBee (20 Mar 2014)

The tmc tiles would look pretty cool on the bracket fit...... I think Ian holdich had the setup over one of his tanks[DOUBLEPOST=1395322016][/DOUBLEPOST]http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquagreen-the-end.21804/

Some pics there..... Second hand ones are quite reasonably price to [DOUBLEPOST=1395322110][/DOUBLEPOST]Actually he has the beams but work on same principle


----------



## Aeropars (20 Mar 2014)

the tiles are expensive but the grobeams looks like they are more in my price bracket.

What to I need to mount them like in the journal you posted? Do I need further accessories like a controller?


----------



## Rasbora (20 Mar 2014)

The Grobeam 600s are great. You don't have to have a controller for them - could always add on elater if you wanted to.


----------



## Aeropars (21 Mar 2014)

So how do I mount them on a 600mm tank?


----------



## RobThorne (21 Mar 2014)

Using the MMS system you cut the metal to the correct size. You then use attach the metal bar to the mountaRay or the new rim mounts.  

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeropars (25 Mar 2014)

So if I have a 60cm tank like the signature 600, does the Grobeam 600's fit on this tank with the MMS rails or are they too long?


----------



## Twisty (25 Mar 2014)

I have the Grobeam 600 on a Mr. Aqua 11.4 (18.9 x 11.8 x 11.8 Inch) and I hung it on the AquaRay MMS Rail 490mm (19.3") and it fits perfectly.  I suspended it with their suspension kit and it was very easy to install without any cutting or fabrication on my part.


----------



## Aeropars (26 Mar 2014)

Did you use the mountaray? Thats what I want to use but I'm trying to figure out whether the Grobeams, rails and mountaray are too long to mount on to the tank.


----------



## Twisty (26 Mar 2014)

I used only one rail for one light so no plastic Mountaray.  "AquaRay MMS Rail 490mm (19.3")" was on the invoice from GLA who I think is the only retailer in the US (that I know of).

Here's a bad phone pic to show how things lined up:



I hope this helps you.


----------



## Aeropars (27 Mar 2014)

I like the hanging bar. Did you buy that or make it?


----------



## Twisty (27 Mar 2014)

It's a stainless steel shower curtain rod with a 3/4" piece of conduit slid into the top.  It's held on with two U clamps (can find in hardware store in the electrical section) screwed into the side of the DIY cabinet.  It didn't cost me anything as I had access to a bender and the materials at work but I can't imagine this being more than $20 total if you can find someone who can bend the conduit.

I control my intensity by raising or lowering the light on the hanging kit so I didn't have to buy a dimmer.


----------



## RobThorne (1 Apr 2014)

I use the new TMC rim mount with my grobeam 600, looks great on my tank.

http://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/aqu..._aquaray_tank_rim_mount_freshwater_P4004.html


----------



## RossMartin (1 Apr 2014)

I have a TMC 1500ND on my TMC 60cm signature and it is perfect.....as long as you use a controller!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (2 Apr 2014)

Aeropars said:


> the smaller option fits better with the room.


 Lol, was that your decision or your better halve's decision


----------



## Aeropars (4 Apr 2014)

Heh. it was actually mine but it broke my heart saying it.


----------

